# just dont want to live anymore!!



## newbrains (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel as if I have lived long enough. I'm tired of fighting and battling. I just don't find any pleasure in life, as if my brain is saying alright its timed to check out know. anybody else feel like this


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ya i feel like that and im only 21. Havent even started my life yet and already feel this way


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I feel this way too. Life is so painful and uncomfortable. I don' t feel as if I have anything left to learn. And even if I did, I really don't care.


----------



## Kitten123 (Mar 2, 2016)

GUYS. LISTEN.

I don't know for how long you have been struggling with DP/DR of both.

But i really want you to know something. from the bottom of my heart.

I've been struggling for more than 10 years.

I know it's taught. I know it's tiring, exhausting, despairing and more and more...........

And after feeling endless kinds of feelings, thinking numerous kinds of thoughts and doing so many actions,

even trying to take my own life - twice.....

I can tell you this one thing.

*KEEP ON LIVING.*

*DON'T GIVE UP.*

Why?

Because you have at max, 100 years to live.

But to be dead?

You will have* eternity* and more.

Don't think you'r life is a piece of trash you can just throw away.

You'r life is simply a* creation. *

A creation made by you.

It's true that life can be affected by other parties, DP or DR.

But on the bottom line, you are the one controlling it.

Being alive *is such a huge gift.*

Even if it's hard to believe it because everything is so dark and cold,

The fact is, that life really is a gift.

it really is.

I've come to realize it on the very last second.

*AND I'M SO GLAD I DID.*

Never give up.

If you think you are not strong enough to deal with it by yourself -

*Ask for help.*

This world if full of good people. Even if it does not seem this way.

*Ask for help.*

*Giving up is not the answer.*

Moreover,

I heard this phrase once when i was at my limit -

"Who promised you that you will find peace on the other side?.. The evil intends to chase us everywhere. If you won't defeat him when you're alive,

He will chase you when you're dead. But this time - it will be for eternity" .

So frustrating yet so true..

So get the help and power as long as you are alive.

*Live.*

*Dream.*

*GO ON AND FIGHT.*

*BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT ALONE. *

*Much love,*

*Kitten.*


----------



## Nayr_Enivel (Nov 28, 2015)

"I feel... thin. Sort of stretched, like... butter scraped over too much bread. I need a holiday. A very long holiday. And I don't expect I shall return. In fact I mean not to."
-Bilbo Baggins

QFT

hope for a recovery holiday instead of a vanishing holiday


----------



## newbrains (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been fighting this for 23 years now and sometimes just need the validation that somonelse out there feels my pain, though I would never wish this on anyone! Just want the feeling of being able to cope with being alive and conscience to not be such a daunting task. Thanks


----------

